# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Konstanz...Urnersee morgen 22.10

## Jonnfred

Moin,
Fhrt irgendjemand morgen von Konstanz an den Urnersee oder hnliches. Fhnvorhersage sieht groartig aus und ich wrde mich wirklich sehr ber eine Mitfahrgelegenheit freuen.
Falls also jemand von euch lust auf Spritteilen hat bitte einfach kurz bescheid sagen, das wr der hammer.

Gre Jonny

----------


## FolkertM

Servus Jonny,
das htte ich vorher lesen sollen. Ich war am letzen Sonntag mit 'nem T4 in St. Blaise am Lac Neuchtel, spter noch am Murtensee. Da war es picke-packe-voll mit W'surfern. Hatte bei BlaBlaCar gepostet, das ich W'surf Equipment mitnehme. 

Wenn wieder was geht antworte ich hier auf Deine Nachricht.

Gru Folkert

----------

